# Blackhouse gym sucks.



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Blackhouse is the worst gym EVER.







Alright, obviously it's not. But look at the goddamn matches that Blackhouse is preventing!

*
JDS vs Big Nog

Silva vs Machida

Machida vs Lil Nog

Silva vs Lil Nog

Feijao vs Filho

Feijao vs Jacare

Filho vs Jacare
*
I think I'm missing some too so feel free to add.

And who knows if Jose Aldo's next biggest competitor is going to inexplicably join Blackhouse and lock up the feathweight division. Blackhouse is straight-up stacked.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree, why cant these dudes just fight? Guys from Golden Glory are able to step back and fight each other (Golden Glory is probably the best kickboxing camp in the world, the kickboxing equivolent of Blackhouse right now) why cant the guys from Blackhouse do it? You dont have to have bad blood to fight someone, i dont think it right for guys to be held back from title shots by there trainers or gyms rules. Having these guys fight each other would only speak to how great of a gym it actually is.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

agreed, teammates agreeing never to fight makes me sad. Especially when they are named Silva and Machida.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think if Shogun and Mousasi joined Blackhouse, I'd probably stop watching MMA.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think if Shogun and Mousasi joined Blackhouse, I'd probably stop watching MMA.


Wouldnt be a problem, well not for Shogun anyway. He and Wanderlei would have fought in Pride if they would have met up in the Grand Prix. Im pretty sure they both stated this.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Wouldnt be a problem, well not for Shogun anyway. He and Wanderlei would have fought in Pride if they would have met up in the Grand Prix. Im pretty sure they both stated this.


And Wanderlei would've lost.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think if Shogun and Mousasi joined Blackhouse, I'd probably stop watching MMA.


Don't scare me like that dude, Damn.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

DrHouse said:


> Don't scare me like that dude, Damn.


lmfao. At that point we could change the name MMA to "Blackhouse beating the shit out of
everyone except GSP."


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> lmfao. At that point we could change the name MMA to "Blackhouse beating the shit out of
> everyone except GSP."


LMAO.

But then what if GSP joined BlackHouse? I need to stop man, gonna give myself nightmares.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

too much brazilian pride. they don't want any of their own to have a lost because it's going to be L for a brazilian no matter what. though this isn't always true (silva vs leites, lil nog vs shogun). or they're just friends who don't want to hurt each other.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

It's definitely getting frustrating from a fans perspective, especially having Anderson,Rogerio,and Machida in the same division.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

If you're a fighter and you refuse to fight someone, you're in the wrong business. This is for competition, its not like you have to kill your friend.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> If you're a fighter and you refuse to fight someone, you're in the wrong business. This is for competition, its not like you have to kill your friend.


It's hard because you have a situation where these guys would have to find other training partners to train for a match. Its unfair if Rogerio fought Machida since it would put Anderson Silva in a tough position. He trains with both guys. And its not as easy as taking him out of the equation--obviously the big loser would be Machida since Rogerio has bigger connections in Brazil while Machida has his dad, his wife, and baby boy.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SSD said:


> It's hard because you have a situation where these guys would have to find other training partners to train for a match. Its unfair if Rogerio fought Machida since it would put Anderson Silva in a tough position. He trains with both guys. And its not as easy as taking him out of the equation--obviously the big loser would be Machida since Rogerio has bigger connections in Brazil while Machida has his dad, his wife, and baby boy.


Machida will just have to train with Ken, Guile, and Blanca.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Machida will just have to train with Ken, Guile, and Blanca.


LMFAO, YES


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Blackhouse is the worst gym EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good God. This has to be remedied somehow.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

As a fan this sucks, but u gotta understand y these guys don't want to fight each other. There pretty much close friends such as brothers, the kind of friendship you find in a police. It hard trying to hurt someone that ur close with. Its like asking you to fight your best friend or someone u would die for.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> As a fan this sucks, but u gotta understand y these guys don't want to fight each other. There pretty much close friends such as brothers, the kind of friendship you find in a police. It hard trying to hurt someone that ur close with. Its like asking you to fight your best friend or someone u would die for.


I dunno, my best friend is my sparring partner and I'd face him in a match if it meant big bucks for both of us, and it wouldn't end one of our careers.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hold on... apart from the Lyoto vs Silva thing, have any of the other Blackhouse fighters actually confirmed they wont fight each other? Ive seen quotes from Machida saying he wont fight Silva and Nog but that's it.

I'm certain its not a rule. It's up to the fighter surely?

If anybody has more quotes from other fighters I would like to see them.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I dunno, my best friend is my sparring partner and I'd face him in a match if it meant big bucks for both of us, and *it wouldn't end one of our careers*.


I think this is the real problem. Even if these guys did fight each other, they would at least subconsciously be holding back because they don't want to seriously injure their friend. There's no real point in forcing Anderson and Lyoto to fight each other if they aren't going to give it 100%.


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

We need professional agitators to stir things up. Brazillians seem to fight for honor or to avenge perceived wrongs. I seem to remember Chute Boxe hating BTT, and Wanderlei and Vitor Belfort faught of course, so it's possible. If we can get someone with enough clout to tell Machida that Anderson called his mother a donkey, and someone to "plant" Jacare's girl's panties in Filho's bed we might be able to see some Brazillian super fights.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is quite disappointing to see these potential fights that will never happen because of the fact that they are on the same team.

I do believe that friends can have a professional fight and still remain friends. I think that the biggest problem is splitting the camp up. (Who will spar and train with who, who will coach who, and who will corner who)

But the friend thing is kinda overused. I mean Jake Shields and Jason Miller are friends and they fought for the title. It's a no hard feelings this is our job lets get it done and hit the bar later fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I agree, why cant these dudes just fight? Guys from Golden Glory are able to step back and fight each other (Golden Glory is probably the best kickboxing camp in the world, the kickboxing equivolent of Blackhouse right now) why cant the guys from Blackhouse do it? You dont have to have bad blood to fight someone, i dont think it right for guys to be held back from title shots by there trainers or gyms rules. Having these guys fight each other would only speak to how great of a gym it actually is.


I really do not understand the concept of not wanting to fight teammates because they're friends or what have you. My best friend Justin and I both fight and we WANT to fight each other, badly. I think it would be a much more entertaining and sportsman like bout fighting a partner. Sure he knows every damn move you're about to make, but that's part of the challenge, because you know his too.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I really do not understand the concept of not wanting to fight teammates because they're friends or what have you. My best friend Justin and I both fight and we WANT to fight each other, badly. I think it would be a much more entertaining and sportsman like bout fighting a partner. Sure he knows every damn move you're about to make, but that's part of the challenge, because you know his too.


I agree with you.

I think that if two friends can't go out there and put on a show with no hard feelings, then they aren't as good of friends as they say they are.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Machida will just have to train with Ken, Guile, and Blanca.


Post of the year. Nicely done Sir. :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

DrHouse said:


> LMAO.
> 
> But then what if GSP joined BlackHouse? I need to stop man, gonna give myself nightmares.


That would be damn near impossible. Between the thick Brazilian accents of the Nog's and GSP sounding like Jean Claude Van Dam, no one would understand each other.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

If Jon Jones realizes his potential it could be a blackhouse vs Team Jackson LHW battles for years to come.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> That would be damn near impossible. Between the thick Brazilian accents of the Nog's and GSP sounding like Jean Claude Van Dam, no one would understand each other.


That makes me ROFL. GSP does kind of sound like Van Damme. I'm sure they'd just speak slowly. It'd be people standing around them whose brains would be hurting.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

fedor,bj-penn i think they belong in this category


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Blackhouse is the worst gym EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


who the **** wants to see this fight it would be sadder than the cain beatdown on nog and the JDS beatdown on cro cop
*


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joe davola said:


> who the **** wants to see this fight it would be sadder than the cain beatdown on nog and the JDS beatdown on cro cop


Yeah before the Mir and Cain fight I'd think JDS vs Nog would be interesting. But now it's pretty clear that JDS would probably knock Nog's chin clear off and retire him.


----------

